

How To Write Unmaintainable Code (Ensure a job for life) - listronica
https://www.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html

======
ColinWright
An old friend. Here are some of the previous submissions. Most have no
comments, some have a few, and two (noted) have some discussion.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6849532](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6849532)
(15 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5466305](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5466305)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5340683](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5340683)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4717912](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4717912)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3681389](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3681389)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3036042](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3036042)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2578765)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2340024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2340024)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988165)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1988165)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573034](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1573034)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=922369](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=922369)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637491](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=637491)
(22 comments)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304039](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=304039)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252615](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=252615)

